
Okta Acquires Stormpath - rdegges
https://stormpath.com/blog/stormpaths-new-path
======
andersonk
The downside is that Okta pricing
([https://www.okta.com/pricing/](https://www.okta.com/pricing/)) appears to be
per User, instead of usage based (per API call) the way Stormpath is. This
will make a migration much tougher. Auth0 appears to have better pricing imho
([https://auth0.com/pricing](https://auth0.com/pricing)).

~~~
alexsalazar
Alex (Stormpath CEO) here - we're working on self-service developer pricing
for Okta. We're announcing the news before pricing was baked so our customers
and users could have as much transparency as we could offer, as early as we
could offer it.

I'm a big believer in clear, transparent pricing that works for all customers.
Please stay tuned.

~~~
andersonk
Thanks Alex, I appreciate that. Is it your plan to launch self-service pricing
prior to the API shutdown at Stormpath? I'm hoping yes so that it is as
painless as possible.

~~~
alexsalazar
Yes. It's currently my highest priority and we're making good progress. It
won't be perfect of course but it will be a good first start. I don't have a
date for you, though, but our goal is ASAP.

------
TheCuriousCoder
I was not please when I saw the answer to this FAQ question:

    
    
      Can I use a Stormpath SDKs (like Java, C#, and Node.js) with Okta?
    
      We are not migrating the Stormpath SDKs to work with the Okta API. Together with the Okta team, we will develop robust, new SDKs for the Okta API, but these may not be available before Stormpath is shut down. Okta has a REST API that provides functionality similar to the Stormpath API. This can be used in the interim while new Okta SDKs are being developed.
    

It doesn't make any sense not to have the SDKs available long before the
shutdown date.

~~~
chunsaker
While we are not porting the SDKs, we are targeting end of April for framework
integrations, so most Stormpath users can migrate with a pretty simple version
upgrade. Most users are working with these and not our base SDKs. We are
prioritizing: Java Spring Java Spring Boot Node Express ASP.NET 4.x ASP.NET
Core

~~~
TheCuriousCoder
When can we expect a base SDK for Node.js? I am currently using both the
Express SDK as well as the base Node.js SDK.

~~~
rdegges
We don't have official timelines for this, but we'll be working on these as
soon as the integrations get finished.

------
jamier1978
According to the FAQ they will be shutting down the Stormpath API in 6 months.
[https://stormpath.com/oktaplusstormpath](https://stormpath.com/oktaplusstormpath)

FAQ also says you will need to export your data from SP and, presumably,
manually import it in to Okta. If thats the case its going to be hard to do it
without end user disruption.

~~~
rdegges
Heyo! I work on this process @ Stormpath / Okta. It will largely be an
automated process in two stages: export then import. You'll be able to do
multiple exports / imports, so you can continue running in production on
Stormpath while testing on Okta.

The flow is pretty simple: export your Stormpath data (no interruption),
import to Okta, test, then when you're ready to go 'live': export from
Stormpath again and pause servers, import to Okta again (to get new things
added), and switch code to run against Okta.

We'll be releasing more details soon.

------
outwork
Congrats to both teams. As a side note, last summer my startup joined
Angelpad's accelerator program.. during that time I reached out to
@alexsalazar with a laundry list of questions about B2D sales strategy and how
he was thinking about the difference and similarities to a traditional b2b
sales team structure. He was incredibly supportive and willing to share
knowledge and his experience! Thanks again Alex!

~~~
alexsalazar
You're welcome! Always happy to help. Startup is hard work, gotta pay it fwd.
:) Good luck with Outwork!

------
robotdan
What are the on premise alternatives? Not sure I want to move all my users to
Okta just get burned again with a deprecated cloud API.

~~~
brokenwren
Passport ([https://www.inversoft.com/products/identity-user-
management](https://www.inversoft.com/products/identity-user-management))
provides an on-premise option as well as a private-cloud solution (single
tenant). This helps you protect your data but also prevent issues like the API
being shut-down.

------
jacko211
Sounds like a great strategy. If you can't beat them, just join them :)

